# Hypothetical Webern Opera



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

So Webern's complete works can fit on three CDs, he was a master of the miniature (although not very prolific) and hasn't written an opera.

Tell me, if Webern composed an opera, what would it be about? (Remember the storyline has to be able to be told in two and a half minutes or less!  )


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmm, 2.5 minutes eh? Perhaps it would be a tragedy about a protagonist whose lovemaking skills leave much to be desired?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe something a little less romantic (and stereotypical for that matter) and a bit more expressionist. More "German" (or Austrian)


----------

